# Portatiles Mountain y Vant ¿alguien los conoce?

## opotonil

Buenas,

Estaba pensando en cambiar de portátil y mirando me he encontrado estas dos marcas, Mountain y Vant, los precios me parecen muy buenos. No se si alguien del foro ha tenido la oportunidad de ver algún equipo de estas marcas en directo y puede decirme que tal le parecen de calidad.

Mas concretamente, los modelos que estoy mirando son:

  - Mountain: http://www.mountain.es/portatiles/nickel/especificaciones

  - Vant: http://www.vantpc.es/producto/moove-pro2-c4781

Así mismo... Cual os gusta mas. Yo en principio la única diferencia que les veo es que el Mountain lleva un disco SSD y la pantalla es Full HD lo que hace que sea unos 300€ mas caro.

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

yo tengo un studio3d de 15 pulgadas de mountain, lo tengo ahora desde hace mas o menos 1 año y estoy contento.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

No conozco esas marcas pero viendo la propaganda que me viene al buzón de casa los i7 de HP tienen un precio aproximado a los 700€ no se si sirve como comparativa pero 1000€ como precio base me parece exagerado.

----------

## opotonil

Gracias @gringo, a ver si aparece alguien que conozca los Vant que me convence mas en cuanto a características - precio. 

@esteban_conde por lo que veo en la tienda de HP:

- Por 800€ esta el HP Pavilion 15-p101ns que tiene algo mas de RAM (12GB) y dos gráficas pero un procesador inferior (2 cores - 4 threads):

http://store.hp.com/SpainStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=K4D77EA&opt=ABE&sel=PCNB

- Por 1000€ esta el HP ENVY 15-J100ns que tiene algo mas de RAM (16GB) y dos gráficas pero un procesador algo inferior (ya con 4 cores - 8 threads):

http://store.hp.com/SpainStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=J6Z18EA&opt=ABE&sel=PCNB

La verdad que lo de las dos gráficas solo lo veo útil para poder pasarle una de las gráficas a una VM, pero creo que esto por ahora es bastante experimental. No creo que valga para cosas como virtualizar un Windows pasarle la gráfica y poder jugar...

 - https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162768

Salu2.

----------

